# Cleaning oil lines



## Ropata (Jul 9, 2017)

Can anyone tell me the best way to clean out oil lines on my mill restoration? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Jul 9, 2017)

Search using tapatalk, pics are red x


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 9, 2017)

Here are the red X pictures from above:




G'Day,
i have heard that acetone works, but i have not tried to verify.
i would say that diesel fuel or mineral spirits would also suffice, i have used those 2 fluids
best of luck!
mike


----------



## Ropata (Jul 9, 2017)

Ulma Doctor said:


> Here are the red X pictures from above:
> 
> View attachment 237231
> View attachment 237232
> ...


Yeah they show up for me. I'll look into it when I'm home from work. Cheers. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 9, 2017)

Best thing to do is put fresh oil like a ISO 46 oil in the one shot reservoir and start pumping oil until you see fresh oil come out at the oiling points.  That means, the oil turn from a very dark color to near clear fluid like.  Do this until all oiling points show clean oil.  Once that's done, fill the reservoir with your flavor of way oil.  It means a lot of oil waste, but is the easiest way doing so. That way, if you encounter a oil line that does not deliver oil, pull that line and replace.  It is difficult to get a oil line unclogged sometimes.  I have a air nozzle fitted with a fitting that adapts over to the Bijur oil line fittings.  What I'll do is connect the oil line to the air nozzle and attempt to use compressed air to unclog.  Just be sure to point the oil line away from you when you shoot the air to it!  If nothing comes out of it, don't look at the muzzle end of the oil line. It could come out and blow your eyeball out and if the oil was to get in your blood stream, kill you.  So be careful!  If there are metering units, that regulate the flow of oil,  in line and that's where the oil flow stops, remove and replace the metering unit.  They are a hit and miss trying to clean and get them to flow oil thru once they are clogged up.


----------



## British Steel (Jul 9, 2017)

I've found that if the pipe's bends aren't too tight, a wire-wound guitar string can be quite persuasive...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## tq60 (Jul 9, 2017)

Also try ATF as it is thinner and very high detergent so it will clean better.

It also shows better being red.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 9, 2017)

Are the lines metal or plastic. I'd put some carb cleaner thru them or starting fluid either. Plastic I wouldn't use it tho. Acetone pumped thru even.


----------



## Ropata (Jul 9, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Are the lines metal or plastic. I'd put some carb cleaner thru them or starting fluid either. Plastic I wouldn't use it tho. Acetone pumped thru even.


Aluminium. Yeah I might fill the pump with a solvent and pump that through. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Old junk (Jul 9, 2017)

Diesel or kero works for me,which ever jug is closer


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 9, 2017)

On my Surface Grinder repair, I used .035 MIG wire, which just fit my plastic tubes.  No amount of thinner would clean them, so mechanical was the only way I could get the crud out...


----------



## USNFC (Jul 25, 2017)

I too have used MIG wire for the heavily clogged...works quite well.  I typically stick to kerosene as a solvent...I don't trust the new fangled stuff.


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 25, 2017)

I've found that recirculated oil in my surface grinder (versus a total loss system used in Bridgeport mills) build up something that even acetone can't cut well.  Mechanical removal seems to be the only way to go.


----------



## Ropata (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm wondering about these little check valves
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
They really seem to restrict the flow to those areas. I guess they are meant to due to some ports being free draining and some being sandwiched between two slabs of iron. The problem is that some of them are check valves (little spring and plunger inside) and some are just restrictors with fine pin holes either end. The restrictors are proving real hard to clean. How important are they?


----------



## Dabbler (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm ordering $150 Bijur flow restrictors for my surface grinder.  Technically, they're not considered cleanable.  I cleared 2 of the 11 in my machine, but I figured I'd just replace all of them if I have to buy 9 anyway.

What they are there for is to even out the flow so all points get at least some of the lubricating oil.  Without them, I won't operate the machine.


----------



## Ropata (Jul 27, 2017)

Cheers. Yeah I'm having trouble getting air through one of them.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 27, 2017)

Ropata said:


> Cheers. Yeah I'm having trouble getting air through one of them.


Yeah, you probably have a '00' or a '000' metering or restrictor unit.  Hard to get air to pass thru one that small.  Best thing to do is crack the nut down stream of the restrictor and let the oil bleed out.  If it doesn't, then replace it.  They do get clogged up from many years of use.  There is a filter built into the metering units or restrictors that get clogged up.


----------

